# My first build!



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Well as many of yall know I decided to get into this beautiful hobby! Started her Monday, just got done with testing the spiral guides, guess it was a static test lol (no idea). Will hopefully be done by the weekend. It's a Batson rainshadow rx7 ip842 custom painted beautiful gloss blue, lure rating 1/4-1/2. Seems to be a pretty versatile rod so far, can't wait. Thanks to Don Sisco (siscokid) and Lance Dupre (swampland) for hooking me up with the blank, and FTU for the components! I'll be posting pics and all that jazz as I go along. All that's left is to wrap the guides, fish markers, and a few decorative wraps (maybe haha). Thanks for all yall that have helped me along the way!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

By the way, you got the reel on the wrong end of the rod. LOL....... Looks like your going in the right direction, please post pics and welcome to a new addiction.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol calcutta make good dead weights! Thanks, means a lot, and I will! Apparently I have the eyes winding in the wrong direction since I'm right handed? Is this correct Haha?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow its funny you mentioned that I was just talking to Terry at FTU about that this evening. He does right handers to the right and I do them to the left. He has made many more than me but we both agree that it probably doesn't matter. The line gets to the bottom of the rod both ways and stays off the blank in the process. I guess its a personal preference. If you don't like it, cut em off and do it the other way.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As to which direction to spiral to, GOAGS is always logical. Spiral to same side as the reel handle so if rig is laying on it's side on boat deck or where ever, that the guides are on top with the reel handle.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good sir and welcome to the addiction. Will be a good addition to your reel repair business.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> As to which direction to spiral to, GOAGS is always logical. Spiral to same side as the reel handle so if rig is laying on it's side on boat deck or where ever, that the guides are on top with the reel handle.


I also spiral to the reel handle.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> As to which direction to spiral to, GOAGS is always logical. Spiral to same side as the reel handle so if rig is laying on it's side on boat deck or where ever, that the guides are on top with the reel handle.


I'm sorry, but what's GOAGS? If I spiral to the left it seems when the reel is on its handle (rh reel) the guides would actually be on top, am I correct?


jreynolds said:


> Looking good sir and welcome to the addiction. Will be a good addition to your reel repair business.


Thank you sir, still unsure if I'll be doing this for other than personal use, but yes the clientele is already here if so!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Hawglife said:


> I'm sorry, but what's GOAGS?


Goags is another user here on the boards. I don't know him personally but he builds some beautiful custom rods that i've seen. Here's a link to his latest build here on 2Cool.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Goags is another user here on the boards. I don't know him personally but he builds some beautiful custom rods that i've seen. Here's a link to his latest build here on 2Cool.


Thanks, I thought so, just wasn't sure!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I finished my first rod last night it was an interesting first rod lol first coat of finish came out gummy wondered why till I noticed I mixed half. Rod builders epoxy with the thread finish lol. Second coat smoothen things up a bit, still have tons of room to. Improve, but I'm hopefully gonna break this thing in tomorrow! Big thanks to Don Sisco via Lance Dupre for the sweet colored Batson blank, and to Brandon Clingerman for helping me along the way! I look forward to my next!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cool beans! Best of luck tomorrow w/ the break-in!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice rod!! Let us know how it fishes!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Water was super fresh and all we caught were a few nice sheepshead, and a few almost slot reds. Rod handed I great, and is a great tails rod. My next build from Batson will be an ip or sp 843. I've heard this is a great rod and will fit my fishing style better. Overall I'm very happy with my First build, and can't wait for my next!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Hawglife said:


> Water was super fresh and all we caught were a few nice sheepshead, and a few almost slot reds. Rod handed I great, and is a great tails rod. My next build from Batson will be an ip or sp 843. I've heard this is a great rod and will fit my fishing style better. Overall I'm very happy with my First build, and can't wait for my next!


Both are great models. Also look at some of the either RainShadow Immortal or the Revelation models.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats on the completion of your first rod. It was just last year I built my first rod and I still remember catching my first fish with it. Welcome to the addiction and i'm looking forward to seeing what you build next!


----------

